# Hardin county No fence mature buck



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

1 minute behind a doe this started across an old logging road. NW Hardin county. Not 1 kernel of corn in stomach.....imanige that


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice 
Congrats


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Gonna be a sweet mount!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome trophy!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow!!! AWESOME... 
Thats some thick woods... almost looks like a camo back drop behind him...


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Actually its not thick at this stand...18 1\2 wide...how would you score the dbl main beam?? Just lenth of total bone?


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

What a brute! Congrats! If I was scoring him, I'd do a normal typical score then add the length of the non typical beam plus the length of the drop off that beam. He's a great dear no matter what he scores.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What a cool rack! That buck has all kinds of character.

Congratulations!

TH


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

What a Trophy//Congrats


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Atta boy Walter. Who got him ?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

What a buck!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Heck yea a real beauty


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Nice...

Know a Taxidermy guy??? LOL


John


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

CHARLIE said:


> Atta boy Walter. Who got him ?


I did have a little help from a sweet smelling doe, dad don't hunt this place, he hunts 4000 acres behind his place..


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Heck of a buck you shot, congrats.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

[email protected] Walter, Great Job!

That is awesome!!


----------



## TwoKewl'er (Oct 10, 2017)

Gratz, amazing what happens when they get a lil age on em

Carry on


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Great buck ! Girls are mans demise !


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Really nice trophy no matter what it scores.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

That third main beam is really cool. That is an awesome trophy no matter what it scores. Great job.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool buck. Love that double main and the color. Put that dude on the wall!


----------



## tshort (Sep 2, 2016)

Wow, congrats. Super cool deer!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Ya that's a stud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

More pics..

Awesome looking buck!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome deer 2W's!!! Congrats!!! 

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Cool deer!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow, that's a nice one!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Cool buck, lots of character, congrats!


----------



## Fishin4tails (Oct 24, 2016)

Awesome Buck, Congrats!


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Very cool - congratulations!


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

TwoKewl'er said:


> Gratz, amazing what happens when they get a lil age on em
> 
> Carry on


YEP 3 1\2, I had thought he was 4 1\2
If I would have thought 3 I would have STILL shot him


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Natural free range buck..... great job


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

Neat deer !! Very unusual and tons of character. Age?


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

paulss said:


> Neat deer !! Very unusual and tons of character. Age?


Thought he was 4 1\2 but teeth show him 3 1\2. No time to age before shot, can't take 5 seconds when you have 4.


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, he is awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats, it would have been a nice buck even if you had a fence. Although he would probably go over the barbwire instead of under it.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

very nice deer with lots of character. Very nice.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> Congrats, it would have been a nice buck even if you had a fence. Although he would probably go over the barbwire instead of under it.


I have seen bucks work themselves under or through barbed wire in East Texas, which I think is for stealth reasons. One that size though would probably have to go over like you said.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I have seen bucks work themselves under or through barbed wire in East Texas, which I think is for stealth reasons. One that size though would probably have to go over like you said.


If you've never seen a buck ahead of hounds you'd be surprised at the stuff they can go thru with a good set of horns


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

sweet!!!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

What a beautiful buck! Congrats!!!


----------

